# diagnosis code for infection of submandibular space



## ggparker14 (Nov 25, 2011)

Need others opinions for diagnosis of infection of submandibular space.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Lujanwj (Dec 15, 2011)

527.2 should work.  

submandibular space includes the salivary and parotid glands.  If it's something other than that DR needs to be more specific.


----------



## tlspeer (Feb 25, 2015)

*submandibular space infection*

I would code 526.89, because I would want further documentation from the provider before I would code diseases of the salivary glands 527-.


----------

